# P1297 and several other codes - mk4 1.8t 2003.



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Okay, i'm stuck, I through myself at your mercy.

The car has had the same P1297 code for a while. The coolant performance is new and has not come back though, so I'm not sure if it's related. I cannot find any boost leaks by a quick check (i have not pressure tested the system, but have built a 'tin-can' tester if I need it). I swapped out the D.V., but no luck. TB has been adapted.

Any thoughts on what to try next? The car does have a suspect EIP chip flash (as told by the previous owner), but the code has not been with the car since we have had it.



scan said:


> Wednesday,30,June,2010,21:13:02:51206
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
> 
> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
> ...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Cleaned the throttle body, and was generally cleaning the engine when I moved onto a particularly dirty section.. ... which led me to this:










Even if it's not causing the fault codes, it's got to be fixed. VW seems to have hidden the PN in ETKA particularly well though.


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

Try illustration 103-90. Ive found what they call a vent tube pn: 06A 103 213 BA.

That should be the part you are looking for.

What did you do to correct the p2181 fault? New coolant temp sensor, thermostat, and repin the connector to the ECT should take care of that fault.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

VDubGTi08 said:


> Try illustration 103-90. Ive found what they call a vent tube pn: 06A 103 213 BA.
> 
> That should be the part you are looking for.


Thanks. :thumbup: The OEM one is around $80, and I found the Eurojet silicon replacement ($50), but I think i'm going to try making my own first. I'm not sure if it's going to help with the misfire / boost issue. The car will stutter and flash the CEL light when going into the boost under load.



> What did you do to correct the p2181 fault? New coolant temp sensor, thermostat, and repin the connector to the ECT should take care of that fault.


I haven't done anything yet. It only appeared once, and not again. I did the T-belt, waterpump etc recently, but think I skipped the thermostat so that would be my first choice.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Oh no Home Depot toilet gaskets huh.

Just buy the hose.

It wont correct the codes like you think, there is a flap to the intake hose down to turbo.

You have other things to look at. +

Check your fans both operate.
If they do you could have a SP water pump or a T-stat issue or clot from contamination.

If it is a stat upgrade to a 92 degree vs a 87.

Jack


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Ha, nope, no toilet gaskets (no idea what you mean really, but I guess someone really bodged a fix before..?)..

So.. PCV breather is fixed. Cleaned the throttle body, adapted it. Checked spark plugs just for the heck of it - could do with replacing due to a looking a little old now, but good color. Cleared the last codes, and went for a drive. Transmission mount is still bad..

It's still stumbling/missing when entering boost when under heavy load (i.e. going uphill at 20mph in 4th gear). No CEL yet, but within 1 mile it's stored the P1297 code again:



todays scan said:


> Sunday,11,July,2010,19:00:16:51206
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
> 
> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
> ...


and then the old scan prior to me clearing it, after one week of GENTLE driving i.e. not entering boost under heavy load.




Scan PRIOR to fixes and clearing - from one week of gentle driving said:


> Sunday,11,July,2010,18:29:26:51206
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
> Data version: 20100630
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Ok so show some logs of boost request vs actual. 01-08-115

You may have a faulty wastegate or turbo.

The bypass could also be bad or being pulsed open due to a bad noid to the vacuum accumulation.

Show your homework. Air mass whats the part # and brand in this car?

Jack


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't seem to find a easy way to test the N249. The other option is to try the boost leak tester that I made out of a tin can, air hose nozzle and some JB weld..


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

vwemporium said:


> Ok so show some logs of boost request vs actual. 01-08-115
> 
> You may have a faulty wastegate or turbo.
> 
> ...


Will do! Thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

vwemporium said:


> Ok so show some logs of boost request vs actual. 01-08-115
> 
> Never actually done any logs. Going out to the car right for a trial.
> 
> ...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

1-08-115 said:


> Sunday	11	July	2010	19:57:57:51206	VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
> 06A 906 032 PL 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
> 
> Group A:	'115
> ...


I nursed it home after that, as the CEL was flashing as per usual. It was interesting that on the way home I drove it like I have been for the last week, which basically had the specified boost always being at 990, which explains why i've been able to work/drive around the issue for the last week.

Obviously something's up, as it's peaking at ~1300-1400, even when it's requesting >2000.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Ok lets isolate together.

Now crimp the boost line coming out of the charge pipe metal at back of VC area going to the DV with a vise grip and go log again for test.

This will tell us if we have a DV area issue vs a wastegate maybe.
I believe the waste gate to be working due to some boost control in the last log via N75.
It could still be a crack in the valve seat inside turbo etc or damaged vacuum motor.
The air-mass part # is correct, but I also want you to do a test run with it unplugged.
If no dif, no biggy, just let me know.
Def tuned based on that request. I wouldnt doubt a torn diaphram in the DV. Always use the plastic one for a replacement from Bosch. The metal ones are junk and cause damage to the turbo for unregulated pulses causing overspeed condition for the turbo. Others use incorrect spring tension, big no no.
Trust me you would rather change the easy plastic peice then a turbo.
The diaphram will also tear if a wastegate is faulty to protect the turbo and engine from boost you just cant get in the motor while the TB is closed.
This safety is very important and saves you money.


waiting

Jack


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Crimped:











Tested, and almost the same but slightly weird results. Got higher than 1400 a couple of times, but then the misfires caused the flashing CEL light, and then the CEL light to stay on.. could this be limp mode?



> Monday	12	July	2010	19:42:26:51206	VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
> 06A 906 032 PL 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003
> 
> Group A:	'115
> ...



and the scan before the drive:




> Monday,12,July,2010,19:41:11:51206
> VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
> 
> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.LBL
> ...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I see that with the requested boost being as high as 2300-2400 that the car likely was chipped as the previous owner told me. It's a suspect EIP program, so I wonder if it's worth trying to flash it back to stock while i'm working on this stuff?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Coil pack recall done yet?

Swap the misfiring coil pack around to see if the cylinder changes?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Fox-N-It said:


> Coil pack recall done yet?
> 
> Swap the misfiring coil pack around to see if the cylinder changes?


Brand new coilpacks, was the same with the previous ones. I hadn't noticed that it was the same coil each time (2), although I have been getting random multiple misfires as well. I'll pull that plug tomorrow, I pulled 3 yesterday and it was fine.

Your mom sent me a envelope today. (No really, she did). edit: And I just noticed that we signed up on the vortex on the exact same day and year.. weird.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

the brit said:


> Brand new coilpacks, was the same with the previous ones. I hadn't noticed that it was the same coil each time (2), although I have been getting random multiple misfires as well. I'll pull that plug tomorrow, I pulled 3 yesterday and it was fine.
> 
> Your mom sent me a envelope today. (No really, she did). edit: And I just noticed that we signed up on the vortex on the exact same day and year.. weird.


Haha that would be the future wife 

And ya that is really weird. I'll have to hit you up sometime soon to catch up.:beer:


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Ok now crimp off the line to the N75 control.

Since boost is used to open the waste gate you should now get full boost.

If you dont there is a turbo issue or a leak in between turbo and intake.

I restricted exhaust can also cause an issue like this. Check it.

Jack


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Okay.. Long post, but here's where i'm at..

*CRIB NOTES FOR ANYONE ELSE WITH THE SAME PROBLEMS
1. boost leak was real. Did a pressure test, found leaks, solved (?).
2. Misfires were real. Bad ******* coilpack. Then another died. Slim chances, but possible, and now cured. It seems that the two problems were unrelated, which surprised me.*

Long version, and new problems:

1. Did a leak test from the intake side.
1.1 Found leak from vacuum line under intake. Replaced.
1.2 Found leak from vacuum line running to top of N249, where it meets the valve. Tightened seal.
1.x No more boost leak codes! Boost still won't go about 1400 though.*

* perhaps when the engine sees a misfire, it limits it to 1400? It's still calling for 2000+, but won't go above 1400 actual.. 

X. set rediness. everything passes.

2. Misfire from cylinder 2 still. Coilpack recall was done in March.
2.1 swapped 2 coilpack to cylinder 1. Misfire moved to cylinder 1!
2.2. swapped new N coilpack into cylinder 1. Noted that 'old' coil was version R.
2.3 Misfire in 1 now gone, but now 2 is misfiring?!?!?!?
2.4 swapped new N coilpack into cylinder 2 as well as 1.
2.x No more misfires!*
* Boost now goes about 1400!

3. Test drive with no codes. Slipping clutch.. .. which means full boost! Showing 2000+ actual, and no misfires. New clutch and transmission mount waiting to be installed once engine issues are fixed.
3.x Called dealership, asked if coilpack recall was really done. It was, but Rs are okay, so nothing was replaced even though Ds are the latest. Bring car in later and they'll swap to all Ds, no charge.

4. set rediness. A/C stops working midtest..
4.1 Set rediness again, with A/C turned off. Oops. Now the EVAP won't pass, and the cat will continue to switch from Test On to Test Off and back, again and again.
4.2 A/C now works again. Readiness will not set for CAT and for EVAP.

5.1 Fault code stored for EVAP. Cleared codes. Laptop battery died. Charging now. Will drive car shortly, and try to set rediness again. State Emission test booked for tomorrow 9am, so need 7/8 rediness again - would prefer 8/8 though, as it was testing fully okay earlier!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Correct

If there are any DTC's related to this such as miss, or boost you will get a limp mode.
Boost will be limited to 1350Mbar sometimes 1600 Mbar depends on ECU and how data was set up.

You should also run an enhanced ground to your coil packs.

This is the main reason they melt down.

Jack


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for al your help Jack, you really made me go back through it methodically!

My readiness is still being a little weird.. I had 8/8, then 5/8, and now have settled at 7/8 with EVAP still not setting.

I also got the damn P1297, but no other codes.. It did not throw a CEL, so I will see what happens after a few cycles.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

NP

Evap tests can be done in VCDS here.

01-04-070 evap via N80
01-04-071 LDP via vacuum signal from intake direct.

I like to use a mighty vac, as its fail safe. Smoke is for wimps for this.

P1297 is either there because there is an issue or the tuner has not set proper limits.
I have personal experience very recent. I have seen many tuners forget this one for calibration.
Some delete it and Im not happy about that either.

I hate deletes. I like calibration. In some cases a delete may belong if it didnt belong there to begin with. I dont think so for CATS though or rear OXS.

I will name no names, you know who you are. 

Jack


----------

